# Anybody know anything about Ski-doo alpines?



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an 85 alpine, one ski, two tracks, pure Canadian art.
I need to know the proper way to adjust the chain in the transmission.
I rebuilt the tranny, but to tell you the truth, this thing is foreign to me. 
I have a complete 1985 Skidoo shop manual, but the adjustment procedure for the tranny isn't there.
I took it for a ride and it locked up. adjusted it good enough to get home, but it's not right....rode all the way in reverse,long story...
If anyone knows how to do it right, it might save me a lot of trial and error.
This thing is a beast!


----------



## Bing (Sep 17, 2004)

Doehead,
this link to the owners manual explains the adjustment of the chain etc.
Hope it helps.


http://skidooalpine.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/85_Alpine_operators_manual.34182859.pdf


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You must use that for ice fishing?


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you very much, Bing. I looked all over for that info. 
We use it to drag a ski hill and as a backup to haul skiiers up


----------



## Bing (Sep 17, 2004)

most welcome,
a good source for parts, info and assistance is http://www.skidooalpine.com/
Doug knows his alpines and has been most helpful, have purchased parts both new and used over the years.


----------

